# 1 ear that constantly needs cleaning



## wiggy (May 24, 2018)

Hi,
Honey, our 2 year old has 1 ear that needs cleaning 3 or 4 times a week, if it doesn't get cleaned she starts shaking head and it eventually can flare-up red and keep her awake (and us). The other ear has never given her problems.
The ear has never smelt, so not a big infection, but it can go red and hot when it does flare-up, which obviously irritates her .

I've been using Petkin ear wipes, also do a flush maybe once a week with White Mineral Oil. I've also used Thornit Ear Powder at times to calm any swelling etc.

The vet did give her a course of ear drops a year ago which did help at the time, but obviously didn't cure the issue, and at £30+ for the course I don't really want to have to pay that again. This is when I did forum research and decided on the products I use to clean it myself.

Has anyone had a similar issue that they've manage to cure or at least get the clean routine down to once a week? How did you do it, what products do you use?


----------



## wiggy (May 24, 2018)

No one had this issue?


----------



## Pixiepoo (Apr 29, 2018)

Don't have this problem but OTODEX ear drops are £5 on Ebay.


----------



## wiggy (May 24, 2018)

Pixiepoo said:


> Don't have this problem but OTODEX ear drops are £5 on Ebay.


Is this a good product and any different/any benefits to what I already use?


----------



## wiggy (May 24, 2018)

I'm still looking for advice please from people with experience.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Hmm not super experienced but Zelda had 1 really bad ear infection that took forever to completely get rid of. The Vet put her on antibiotics and then changed to a localized anibiotic that was squirted directly deep into her ear. Mybe he still has an infection that hasn't 100% cleared yet so it might be worth the money to get medicine to get it fully under control. If it's just 1 ear that is constantly dirty it sounds medical to me.


----------



## Willow2018 (Jun 16, 2018)

wiggy said:


> I'm still looking for advice please from people with experience.


I know this post was a while back, however, my 5 month old had a constantly dirty left ear and always scratching. I use the otodex ear drops from jollyes £4.39 I think and it is really good stuff. Don't follow instructions which say to use for about 4 days, use it once a day for a whole week. Then once a month in both ears. It certainly helped my Willow.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

I notice that you use mineral oil. Dogs are very similar to humans and I have a few friends who suffer from dermatitis caused by mineral oil. I would stop using mineral oil and use olive oil instead, it's worth a try and it's perfectly harmless.


----------



## wiggy (May 24, 2018)

I forgot to update my post...
The vet put her on a course of Canaural Ear drops, it took 2 small bottles to clear it up, but she is doing fine now. There was a deep infection that wouldn't clear up otherwise.


----------



## wiggy (May 24, 2018)

Milliesdad said:


> I notice that you use mineral oil. Dogs are very similar to humans and I have a few friends who suffer from dermatitis caused by mineral oil. I would stop using mineral oil and use olive oil instead, it's worth a try and it's perfectly harmless.


I've stopped using mineral oil now, I just use a wipe once a week to check all is clear.


----------

